# Self-healing coat by Miłosz Winkowski



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi i am testing a prototype of self-healing coats. I made first beta test. Results are impressive. This kind of coat have healing property cuz of high temperature. Just like human skin , when you heart after some time skin will cure.

I made couple tests , with hot water , and heat gun :

1.) Before scratch :









2.)With scratch :









3.)Curing process in hot water :









4.)After curing , sample without a scratch









But it is first tests , i have to find a way to best application form.

See also movie with curing cuz of using heat gun and you will see everything , sorry for low quality , don't have better camera :





Miłosz Winkowski


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thats pretty cool!


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

btw this coat can be aplied also in plastic , car interior etc. but i am on the begining of this everything , if i will have more time and of course $$$ i will show you everything


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

I didn't quite get the pictures, but the movie look very interesting. Funny how the scratches just disappear.


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

i have more photos i know quality is not good , but you can see everything on video, i have also 1 more video of this , but is a similar effect so i decide to put here only one.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

So is this just like a "special" lacquer?


----------



## slawek65 (Dec 27, 2008)

davies20 said:


> So is this just like a "special" lacquer?


Infiniti (Nissan) OEM paint.


----------



## slawek65 (Dec 27, 2008)

Venom said:


> i have more photos i know quality is not good , but you can see everything on video, i have also 1 more video of this , but is a similar effect so i decide to put here only one.


JAK SIE MASZ :wave:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

is something like pre relase testing ??


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

nope , not nissan OEM paint  this is clear top coat. Now i am looking for best way of application.
Dzięki powiedzmy że dobrze wszystko , ale byłoby lepiej jakbym się "rozwijał za granicą" a nie w Polsce


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

as I said , another video of self-healing coat : 





all test made on Mercedes Benz panels. New C-class.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

So this is a paint/Lacquer used on new Nissans?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice Venom.

Does the heat gun just speed up the healing or will the car need to be baked to get rid of scratches?


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

no , not nissan paint. I am working on this everything. I want to make top clear coat and maybe also clear paint. I want to find best and simple way of application of this. The heat gun makes curing process fast. Normaly if we made a scratch and leave car on sun light after some time , the scratch will dissaper ( but this will take more time , cuz of heat gun as you can see on video curing process was about 2 minutes ).


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

how about durability of coating like that ??


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

i am just on the begining. Everything will be depended on chemical compound. If it will be a clear paint i belive that protection will be for many years. If it will be a clear coat , durability will be shorter , i belive that minimum 2 years. But everything will be clear after all my tests.


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Interesting.

clint.


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

This is a very clever idea. Very interesting.

Good luck with developing it, I hope you sort out some sort of patent for your idea before you make it public on a forum like this


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks interesting. Is the implement sharp because it seems to scratch very easily? Also the finish doesn't look very smooth almost has a ripple effect like a pond.


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

its just the begining of this , i need another chemicals to make it better.
Curing process under lamp :


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Before you try to sell or market this product get it a patent on it. :thumb:


----------

